# any one know what kind of oak ??



## del schisler (Apr 10, 2014)

i have 2 of these trees and they have these kind of nuts on them, i thought someone on here mite know, i live in south east florida , thanks for a reply


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

I never seen any oak that looks like that. Why does it have to be oak?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 10, 2014)

that looks an awful lot like hickory to me


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

Good call JR I think you're right. It isn't pignut hickory but I bet it's another one.


----------



## del schisler (Apr 10, 2014)

after i posted this i thought about pignut hickory but i don't know if they grow in florida ?? living in florida with so many oak's that was my first thought in post than when reading the other post the pignut hickory came in the lite thanks, that is what i will call it del


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

Del I don't think it is pignut I think it is shagbark due to the leaves not looking like pignut they are too fat and round on the ends for pignut. Don't look exactly like shag either but closer than pignut.


----------



## del schisler (Apr 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Del I don't think it is pignut I think it is shagbark due to the leaves not looking like pignut they are too fat and round on the ends for pignut. Don't look exactly like shag either but closer than pignut.


ok i will keep look for more reply's , it is 20 feet or little more thanks


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 10, 2014)

Pic of bark would help narrow it down. Does look like the shaggy bark like we have around here


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

Shag bark hickory doesn't grow in Florida. Pig nut hickory grows as far south as Tampa/Orlando. I just did a quick check on the VT website and looked at the distribution maps they have.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

Everything grows in Florida you can't use those maps. All that maps means is that when they were made that particular species was not indigenous but that doesn't mean it doesn't grow there or wasn't planted by someone or a migrating bird etc. There's just about no species you cannot run across in Floirda. .


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

Hmmm.... I lived in Tampa for a few years and never seen a hickory of any kind but your right the maps aren't 100%. I am not supposed to have Kentucky coffee trees here in Wisconsin according to the hardiness zone maps but I drive past street planted full of them every day.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

We're not supposed to have bamboo here In Texas either lol.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> We're not supposed to have bamboo here In Texas either lol.


Damn those easterners! They take all our good wood and give us that grass in return!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2014)

It's cool grass but man don't ever plant any unless you know what you're in for. My wife sent me an article on she found I think on Neil Sperry website about a type of bamboo that is going to be the Texas version of Kudzu but I can't find it at the moment.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 10, 2014)

We aren't supposed to have kudzoo in ky... But in the eastern part of the state, that's what most yards have rather than grass


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 10, 2014)

Kevin said:


> It's cool grass but man don't ever plant any unless you know what you're in for. My wife sent me an article on she found I think on Neil Sperry website about a type of bamboo that is going to be the Texas version of Kudzu but I can't find it at the moment.


Round up won't kill most bamboo species. The root systems on those things are extremely resilient. They spread more aggressively than most plants. Them little banana trees do the same thing if you plant em in your yard. When I worked at Trugreen we used to teach our customers to plant species like that in pots and then put them in the ground.


----------



## Nate Bos (Apr 10, 2014)

a picture of the bark at the base of the tree would help a lot.


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 10, 2014)

It's not oak and I've never seen hickory trees with leaves like that nor hickory nut that grew on long stems or in clusters like that. Could be some kind of imported ornamental. I kinda wonder if those are seed pods or nuts.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 10, 2014)

robert flynt said:


> It's not oak and I've never seen hickory trees with leaves like that nor hickory nut that grew on long stems or in clusters like that. Could be some kind of imported ornamental. I kinda wonder if those are seed pods or nuts.


I agree, looks like some kind of exotic or ornamental......


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 10, 2014)

I think we'll have to cut it down and see what the wood looks like to be sure, he he he he he!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 10, 2014)

Bamboo is not supposed to grow at 8,200 in the northern portion of Arizona either, but it does! And you can't kill it no matter how harsh the winter is, it just keeps coming back up.


----------

